
Shady URL: Don't just shorten your URL, make it suspicious and frightening. - _pius
http://www.shadyurl.com/
======
jmorr
Pointless and bizarre, and therefore cool.

~~~
tibbon
I almost want to start sending these links to people at work- just to see what
they do. If they actually click on them, then that's bad.

If I could track clickthroughs like you can with Bit.ly (you could always just
sketchify a Bit.ly link) then you could do some security testing to see who
will click on anything.

~~~
mortenjorck
Ah, but with URL shorteners, people are already clicking on anything! Which
I'm guessing is the point to this whole exercise.

That said, the reason we've come to tolerate shorteners is that there's an
implicit network of trust in the way they're used on Twitter. We trust that
someone we follow isn't going to put a goatse behind that bit.ly because we
know enough about them to believe they wouldn't (or at least we don't think
they'd risk a massive loss of followers for it).

So by the same reasoning, if you send a ShadyURL to a co-worker, if they know
you, they probably trust you won't be sending them anything malicious. Though
I suppose the smart thing for a recipient to do would be to double-check with
you that you sent the right link.

------
GavinB
That's funny, <http://ycombinator.com/> turned into
[http://5z8.info/great_business_opportuniy_b9m8_make-
millions...](http://5z8.info/great_business_opportuniy_b9m8_make-millions-
working-from-home)

------
eogas
This is the best thing I've seen all day: <http://5z8.info/stalin-will-rise-
again_e9m8_ip-stealer>

~~~
steverb
Nice. I got an exe!

<http://5z8.info/guns_m4r4_worm.exe>

~~~
eogas
Congrats!

------
amalcon
Shortened URLs are _already_ suspicious and frightening, but _these_ are
amusing at the same time!

------
nahumfarchi
<http://news.ycombinator.com/> turns to <http://5z8.info/how-to-build-a-
bomb_s2t1_-49exploit-begin--> turns to
<http://5z8.info/startdownload_x5g2_blackmarket> turns to
<http://5z8.info/molotovcocktail_m2x9_horse-slaughter..>. i wonder if this
ever goes full circle?

------
dasil003
Title could also be: _Don't just shorten your URL, make it longer_

~~~
aohtsab
dickensurl.com

------
nico
I would love a Shady URL bookmarklet!

------
malkia
That's perfect for Rick Rollin!

------
aohtsab
<http://5z8.info/dogporn_n3p6_bomb-plans>

My happiness is confused. =) This is the best and worst thing I've seen all
day.

------
teamfresh
<http://5z8.info/enriched-uranium-supply_h4r1_inject_worm>

go on click on it I dare you!!

------
danskil
There are no measures to the amount of joy this tool has given me in the past
five minutes. Thank you!

------
tmcw
This is what people are using three-letter domains for? Well, I guess it's a
.info, so...

